

How will this game end? - csomar
http://sivers.org/game

======
midas007
Most people can be manipulated. It's a gambit to be sure but it doesn't seem
much more like news than a bar-room bet. Ebay does the same thing.

------
JoeAltmaier
Fortunately people aren't rational.

------
jfoster
"By $51 I’m happy - I’m going to profit now."

Not true. You profit at $14.

1+2+3+4+5+6+7+8+9+10+11+12+13+14 = 105

~~~
eurleif
Only the second-highest bidder has to pay, not all bidders.

